# Oops



## Desi's_lost

Well if you're stupid and you know it raise your hand. -raises hand-

I reconnected with an old friend, one that has been there for most of my life though we've never technically met. Its an odd friendship to say the least but it is what it is. I think it worked out so well cause he likes to stay up till 4-5 am lol and 4-5 am his time is 9-10 my time. 

Anyway i feel like i've gotten to the age where our age gap (ten years) isnt really important anymore and more than that he makes me happy. I really have no walls with him cept with this cause obviously im not gonna tell him this in a serious tone though i joke about it. Like sayin if the girl he's meeting next year that he's thinking of being with doesnt work out, i call next in line and cause i know he's thinking of settling down soon when he commented how cute Syri was I said "Hey I make cute babies, ne?" :haha: Part of me hopes i'll sway his affections before then, but i also feel like because I have a baby already that makes me less fitted to be with him in his eyes.

I guess what i'm saying is i've been stupid and let myself fall for him. I really didnt mean to, and maybe i'll get over it. I prolly will. heh, thats a lie. I wont. Since as long as I can remember i've always glued myself to him and I kinda blame him for letting me. :haha: Even when we werent talking for well over a year I still always thought about him. =P

He says he's gonna take a road trip to the US again either 2013 or 14. I'm pushing for 13 though and he said he'd see if his friends are free for then. I joked bout finally being able to drink then lol so now i'll have to make up excuses why I cant when the time comes cause chances are that would spell disaster.

Anyway I felt the need to whine about it and I cant even be cryptic about it on fb anymore cause i added him on there. So of course here this landed. 

Ne, did I mention i'm so stupid?

btw 'ne' pretty much means hey. Japanese lesson of the day!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Congrats. Sounds like a good thing for you, may I ask why you have reservations?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Well for one, the girl that he's talks about, though on rare occasion is freakin stunning. 

Two I highly doubt he feels similarly for me. i mean i know he sees me as a well cared for friend, but I have no reason to really think it goes further than that. we joke but its just that, joking.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Hmmm... You personally know anybody who knows him so you can maybe drop some hints? If I were you i would be dying to know what he thought. He could feel.the same.....


----------



## Desi's_lost

Unfortunately no, i've only spoken to one of his friends once. He lives in Scotland =P

I'mma keep up my joking though and maybe he'll catch on. Who knows.

I dont wanna make it awkward either though, ya know?


----------



## cammy

sorry didnt want to r&r, not sure what advice I could really offer. Why dont you just tell him? lol I know if I were you Id be doing the same thing as you. :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

:wacko: I would keep well away. You say he's an old friend you've known for years, so you must have started talking when you were a child and he was a grown man. That's creepy and I'd be seriously questioning his motives. You might think you know him but if you only know him from the internet, you don't. How old were you when you started talking? What would a 20-something year old man want with a kid? Creepy


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Going to have to part agree with Anna. You do have to be very careful on the internet, you can speak to someone for years, thinking you know them, but when you get around to seeing them..well.. I know what I'm talking about here, speaking from personal past experience of a situation that could have ended extremely badly.... 

Obviously none of us can stop you talking to him, he could very well be genuine and loving and you get on like a house on fire, but there's always that chance. If you decide to go ahead and meet him, tread carefully and always have a back up plan of leaving if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Normally I would agree with you but i've had the type of friend that was only interested because they wanted to take advantage and there is a stark difference between the two. Also, anyone who thinks 'oh this guy talks to little kids, how creepy' there are two problems with what you're thinking. If he'd been interested in me soley because i was young, he wouldnt have stuck with nor been interested in me now. second, we met through a game so I really dont see how thats creepy in the first place. It gave the common ground that was needed to lead to a friendship.

Anyway, thats about as much defending as i'll do. I know I don't need to.


----------



## annawrigley

Its creepy regardless of how he acts to you and where or how you met. The point is you were a child and he was an adult and thats why its gross. Did your parents know about your 'friendship'/paedoship when it blossomed? If not then I can see exactly why. I'd be keeping that kind of person WELL away from my child as well. How would you feel if Syri was chatting up some old man when she was just a kid?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Actually they do know exactly who he is and have for a very long time. Sadly you're being very judgmental and offensive even though you have very little understanding of what your talking about, but what can be done. 
Pedophiles move on from one victim to the next, specially once they reach a certain age if they truly are a pedophile. But seeing you know so much, you knew that right? ;)

Its sad that we live in an age where you cant talk to someone just because they are younger than you. :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

:shrug: Still gross. Do your parents know that you want to bang this guy, who you met on the internet when you were a kid and lives in a different country and is 10 years older than you? Would they be cool with that too?


----------



## Desi's_lost

lmao wow. 

Can you try and stay on topic Anna?


----------



## annawrigley

That's the topic of the thread, that you like him and have been chatting him up, no?


----------



## Desi's_lost

The topic of the thread is a rant, not really anything that needs discussion unless its constructive. You trying to take shots is not something I consider constructive.


----------



## annawrigley

Grown men preying on children is something that disgusts me so i am obviously gonna comment. If you didn't want opinions don't post. Or did you just want responses agreeing with you?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Anna, I have no problem with your opinion but there are two ways to say it. One is insulting and one is mature.


----------



## Shannyxox

I'm sorry, but I too think its strange. Not saying he's a pedo but it is a little weird and I would be worried if I had a daughter, he could be talking to lots of other girls too? Just my opinion. As long as you just talk on the Internet, and arnt meeting, because you never know who you really are talking to online, so just be careful x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

In a way I partly agree with Anna, but only for the pure fact that its because its over the internet. But I think if it was a different situation and you had met him when you were out and about and became good friends then I wouldn't think it weird. When I was 15 I had a big group of friends and we were all different ages I think from 14 up to 26, it wasn't pervy or anything at all and the only people who formed relationships were of legal age to have sex etc. We all just got on really well, although many people told us it was wrong but it really wasn't, my parents would happily welcome them into our house because they knew how nice & respectful they were. 

I do however think that meeting people over the internet is a bit dodgy because of all the stuff you see in the news about 13/14/15 year old girls going to meet people that they think are there age and end up getting abducted, raped, murdered. If you really like the guy then there is nothing you can do about that, just be careful because even if you have talked for years and maybe seen each other on webcam/spoke on the phone, he still may not be who you think he is deep down. (I'm not saying he isn't who you think, just giving an example) x


----------



## Desi's_lost

For reference, he's had my address since i was about 15 because he was helping my parents make a website. 
As I said i understand where it could have been dodge, but if it was shouldnt there have been some sexual nature to the friendship? there never has been, even now. yes i like him, but there has been no sexual aspect.


----------



## samface182

where in scotland is this guy from?


----------



## annawrigley

samface182 said:


> where in scotland is this guy from?

East Kilbride, its your dad :O


----------



## Desi's_lost

her dad is 29 o.o? Thats awkward.

Aberdeen.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how old were you when you started talking?
I dont think a 10 year age gap would be too weird now that im older and if i met him ifl, but I dont think I could date someone i met as a child when they were an adult
seems a little bit lolita to me


----------



## Desi's_lost

First met bout 13 while playing a game online. not a kiddy game either ;)
I dont remember exactly but i just sorta latched on to him. i'd say i was 15 when he considered me his friend.


----------



## Shannyxox

We are only saying this for your sake really, as you never know..


----------



## Desi's_lost

Shannyxox said:


> We are only saying this for your sake really, as you never know..

The only person I took offense to was Anna as the way she tried to get her point across was a bit rude. :flower:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Is he from scotland?! Why I think he was japanese? I confuse my own brain.


----------



## Desi's_lost

xD prolly cause I always talk about Japanese people.

I wouldnt mind chatting Gackt up though ;)


----------



## wishuwerehere

QuintinsMommy said:


> how old were you when you started talking?
> I dont think a 10 year age gap would be too weird now that im older and if i met him ifl, but I dont think I could date someone i met as a child when they were an adult
> seems a little bit lolita to me

Well if he's still interested in being friends now desi's older surely that's very unlolitaish?
Iagree that you should be careful, and I do think it's a lot easier to "fall in love" online, but I've always been friends with people significantly older than me since my early teens and am still friends with them now and don't consider it weird. 
Just don't fly off to scotland and meet him on your own and you'll probably be ok :haha:


----------



## holly2234

I met my DH online too. There is a 7.5 year age gap between us and he lived in the US and me in England. Now we both live in England, we're married and have Erin.

The way i found out he liked me, was because i told him how i felt! I think the only way you're going to know is to tell him how you feel or ask him. 

Good luck. Be very careful! If you need any help feel free to PM me.


----------



## lauram_92

If you really like him then you should tell him.

It is a bit weird a 23 year old becoming friends with a 13 year old. Atleast thats what I think they ages were? I'd be really skeptic if I was you, because you do get A LOT of creeps on the internet.


----------



## Yeciol x

Personally I don't think there is anything wrong with a big age gap. :flower: :hugs:

https://www.esquire.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/Age_gap_02.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

To be fair on him it wasnt as though he was like 'oh 13 yo, will be friends with her!' I sorta latched on to him and always ranted to him. he was just a nice guy and didnt tell me to go to hell lol


----------



## Yeciol x

Desi's_lost said:


> To be fair on him it wasnt as though he was like 'oh 13 yo, will be friends with her!' I sorta latched on to him and always ranted to him. he was just a nice guy and didnt tell me to go to hell lol

What's he look like? Is he good looking? ;)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Maaaaybe. ;) He's Asian, that automatically makes him good looking. hehe
but not Japanese. Yesterday I told him it was prolly his fault i'm so obsessed with Asians. xD


----------



## Yeciol x

Desi's_lost said:


> Maaaaybe. ;) He's Asian, that automatically makes him good looking. hehe
> but not Japanese. Yesterday I told him it was prolly his fault i'm so obsessed with Asians. xD

So he's scottish, and asian? Or is he asian, and just moved to scotland?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Just Asian but born in Scotland.


----------



## vinteenage

I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.

(Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.
> 
> (Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)

I dont get Syri involved with any of them, I know that wouldnt be fair on her. 
Like I said in the OP he's talking about a road trip here, which i suppose will probably be the determining factor of everything. 

I dont like him soley because he is Asian, and I dont like anyone soley because they are asian but I do find them cute because of it. ^^ 
Please dont take offense, I dont mean for it to. :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Sorry but I think this is fantesy land he's intrested in another girl, he lives in Scotland, he was 23 you were 13 when you met, you have never met. 
You latched onto him at 13 on a 'non kiddies game' and are obsessed with Asians I'm sorry but I think this is all in you'r head.:wacko:


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.
> 
> (Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)
> 
> I dont get Syri involved with any of them, I know that wouldnt be fair on her.
> Like I said in the OP he's talking about a *road trip here, which i suppose will probably be the determining factor of everything. *
> 
> I dont like him soley because he is Asian, and I dont like anyone soley because they are asian but I do find them cute because of it. ^^
> Please dont take offense, I dont mean for it to. :flower:Click to expand...

A road trip what do you think that he will wisk you off to Scotland or he will fall in love and stay with you :dohh: Desi I hate to sound so mean but what are the chances seriously?


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Sorry but I think this is fantesy land he's intrested in another girl, he lives in Scotland, he was 23 you were 13 when you met, you have never met.
> You latched onto him at 13 on a 'non kiddies game' and are obsessed with Asians I'm sorry but I think this is all in you'r head.:wacko:

Is that you, John Wayne? Is this me? 

Serious props to anyone that knows what thats from.


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.
> 
> (Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)
> 
> I dont get Syri involved with any of them, I know that wouldnt be fair on her.
> Like I said in the OP he's talking about a *road trip here, which i suppose will probably be the determining factor of everything. *
> 
> I dont like him soley because he is Asian, and I dont like anyone soley because they are asian but I do find them cute because of it. ^^
> Please dont take offense, I dont mean for it to. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> A road trip what do you think that he will wisk you off to Scotland or he will fall in love and stay with you :dohh: Desi I hate to sound so mean but what are the chances seriously?Click to expand...

I dont think I ever said that, but i guess i never made this clear. I dont expect anything to happen. That doesnt mean I can make myself not feel the way I do though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.
> 
> (Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)

some people like different looks, I personaly like "gingers" :dohh: I dont date them just because they are ginger but that is what i find "Sexy"


----------



## vinteenage

QuintinsMommy said:


> some people like different looks, I personaly like "gingers" :dohh: I dont date them just because they are ginger but that is what i find "Sexy"

Understood, but she has it posted here, and all over Facebook. To me it looks more like an obsession than a preference.


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.
> 
> (Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)
> 
> I dont get Syri involved with any of them, I know that wouldnt be fair on her.
> Like I said in the OP he's talking about a *road trip here, which i suppose will probably be the determining factor of everything. *
> 
> I dont like him soley because he is Asian, and I dont like anyone soley because they are asian but I do find them cute because of it. ^^
> Please dont take offense, I dont mean for it to. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> A road trip what do you think that he will wisk you off to Scotland or he will fall in love and stay with you :dohh: Desi I hate to sound so mean but what are the chances seriously?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I ever said that, but i guess i never made this clear. I dont expect anything to happen. That doesnt mean I can make myself not feel the way I do though.Click to expand...

So it's fantasy, I think at 19 seriously you need to grow up and focus on you'r daughter on something you honestly know isn't going to happen


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I think you need to get a grip. It seems like you're flitting between guys pretty constantly, which is fine, but is it really good for Syri to get involved with someone you've never met? I'd come right out to it with him, see if he's interested, if he is? Okay. Figure out if a relationship is even worth it. I can't see a long distance relationship working too well if you've never met each other. You've been pretty clear through other threads that you don't have funds, certainly not to fly over there, could he come here? If not seems best to cut the whole thing off.
> 
> (Also, wtf is with the Asian obsession? OH is Asian and Im pretty positive he'd be insulted if someone liked him "just" because he's Asian. Hell I'd be pissed if someone liked Finn just because he's part Asian.)
> 
> some people like different looks, I personaly like "gingers" :dohh: I dont date them just because they are ginger but that is what i find "Sexy"Click to expand...

I think Daphne means that she really obsesses over all things Asian and ginger is not an entire race, but a hair color


----------



## Desi's_lost

Daphne, I think if it bothers you you're best to delete me on fb because I do have an obsession with Japanese music and animation. You'll find i'm far from the only one though.

Lorna, i'm not sure how its your place to say something like that. I do focus on my daughter and on my future. I manage to nearly support myself and am working on starting my own business. What I choose to do in my personal time it up to me and doesnt need your judgement.


----------



## vinteenage

Oh I know you're not the only one, but I think in general it's a bizarre obsession. I can appreciate Asian culture and that people want to experience it, but I think it can easily get to an unhealthy level.

Anyway yeah I kind of wanted to write what Lorna did, but restrained. It truly seems like you need to list your priorities. Not that finding someone can't/shouldn't be there but okay, you're setting up a business? Put that at the front. Do you have a license yet? I'd try to make/save money to do that, and then get the license. You complain about your home life in GS but none of us see many 'positives' you've been doing, we can only judge from what you post which is a lot of complaints and post about guys.


----------



## mayb_baby

Why post then? When you say something so controversial as 'a beautiful friendship between a 13yo and a 23yo blossoming' and that you 'dream' of him taking his road trip and falling for you, implying you know him well and want to meet him. I mean seriously you expected everyone to be all happy and find this normal :dohh: 
As far as I am aware on a public forum I can put my opinion were I want.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Why do you feel the need to judge me in the first place? i certainly never asked for it. In fact doesnt it sort of put you in the wrong to make unneeded judgements? Especially when you know you dont know the whole picture.


----------



## Desi's_lost

mayb_baby said:


> Why post then? When you say something so controversial as 'a beautiful friendship between a 13yo and a 23yo blossoming' and that you 'dream' of him taking his road trip and falling for you, implying you know him well and want to meet him. I mean seriously you expected everyone to be all happy and find this normal :dohh:
> As far as I am aware on a public forum I can put my opinion were I want.

Ya know, seeing your all for judgements why dont you spend more time with your family than bothering getting all huffed over me.

Yes you are entitled to your opinion but that doesnt give you the right to insult others or in general act rudely.


----------



## mayb_baby

:dohh: 
It's the picture you'r painting for us. 
Did you not want replies? If not why not keep a diary where only you'r own opinions are available


----------



## Desi's_lost

Why does this need to turn so awfully? If you dont have anything nice to say, dont add to it? I certainly never asked for anyones input i just wanted to get the thoughts out. Opinions are a right but that doesnt mean you need to say it, does it?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> some people like different looks, I personaly like "gingers" :dohh: I dont date them just because they are ginger but that is what i find "Sexy"
> 
> Understood, but she has it posted here, and all over Facebook. To me it looks more like an obsession than a preference.Click to expand...

oh I get ya now, and I wouldnt say i have a ginger obsession :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

If its an open forum I see no reason to not put in it an opinion if you have it. Posting a topic is, essentially, asking for opinions whether you mean to or not. No one's been supremely nasty to you, only saying perhaps you should look at this from another perspective.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> some people like different looks, I personaly like "gingers" :dohh: I dont date them just because they are ginger but that is what i find "Sexy"
> 
> Understood, but she has it posted here, and all over Facebook. To me it looks more like an obsession than a preference.Click to expand...
> 
> oh I get ya now, and I wouldnt say i have a ginger obsession :haha:Click to expand...

To be fair, there isnt a country filled with Gingers who have loads of Ginger bands and tv shows and animes either. :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> If its an open forum I see no reason to not put in it an opinion if you have it. Posting a topic is, essentially, asking for opinions whether you mean to or not. No one's been supremely nasty to you, only saying perhaps you should look at this from another perspective.

Supremely nasty? Come on, that implies you believe there has been nastiness, it just hasnt been _bad_. there is no need to *any*.


----------



## vinteenage

Desi's_lost said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> If its an open forum I see no reason to not put in it an opinion if you have it. Posting a topic is, essentially, asking for opinions whether you mean to or not. No one's been supremely nasty to you, only saying perhaps you should look at this from another perspective.
> 
> Supremely nasty? Come on, that implies you believe there has been nastiness, it just hasnt been _bad_. there is no need to *any*.Click to expand...

There's been some bluntness I could see being interpreted as being nasty, but I don't see it as so.


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Why post then? When you say something so controversial as 'a beautiful friendship between a 13yo and a 23yo blossoming' and that you 'dream' of him taking his road trip and falling for you, implying you know him well and want to meet him. I mean seriously you expected everyone to be all happy and find this normal :dohh:
> As far as I am aware on a public forum I can put my opinion were I want.
> 
> *Ya know, seeing your all for judgements why dont you spend more time with your family *than bothering getting all huffed over me.
> 
> Yes you are entitled to your opinion but that doesnt give you the right to insult others or in general act rudely.Click to expand...

:haha::haha:
:rofl:
Why don't you take you'r own advice and get in reality rather than internet obsessions ? I'm out ](*,)


----------



## stephx

How embarrassing...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> some people like different looks, I personaly like "gingers" :dohh: I dont date them just because they are ginger but that is what i find "Sexy"
> 
> Understood, but she has it posted here, and all over Facebook. To me it looks more like an obsession than a preference.Click to expand...
> 
> oh I get ya now, and I wouldnt say i have a ginger obsession :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, there isnt a country filled with Gingers who have loads of Ginger bands and tv shows and animes either. :haha:Click to expand...

hey! dont knock my love for the gingers !!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Seriously, who the hell do you think you are?

Reality is fucking unpleasant and a damn scary place. Yeah, when the day is over and I get to rest my head, I like to go to my own world. Does that bother you? Too damn bad if it does. You should really rethink how you treat people, maybe you could use a little fantasy too. Might make you a kinder person.

And dont sit there and tell me that im the first or last person to have feelings for someone who they cant have, but guess what? "If you limit yourself to only what seems reasonable or possible, you disconnect yourself from what you really want. And all that is left is compromise." Robert Fritz.


----------



## PinkyPonk

wow.


----------



## buttonnose82

right come on, there is expressing an opinion in a civilised manner and there is expressing an opinion and being down right rude/argumentative

maybe a few people need too use the preview button before clicking the post button :nope:


----------



## PinkyPonk

Desi think of it like this if you daughter was talkig to someone she didn't know and wanted to meet him how would you feel, you wouldn't be worried?


----------



## vinteenage

Isn't compromise a giant part of being an adult and a parent? Sure, "dream big" but know that often those dreams can be silly and/or irresponsible.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I understand that you like him & have done for a long time, I just think you need to be careful thats all, you never know what could happen - especially with someone you have never met and you talk to over the internet. 

I don't think you should take every one elses opinions so personally, I am sure if it was me that posted the same thing then I would have gotten the same response..


----------



## Desi's_lost

PinkyPonk said:


> Desi think of it like this if you daughter was talkig to someone she didn't know and wanted to meet him how would you feel, you wouldn't be worried?

Honestly it depends on the situation.
I've known "H" for about 6 years now. He's never been inappropriate, asked me to be, tried to kidnap me despite being in the US and known my address, always been nothing but a great friend. Other than buying me a game he knew was gonna give me nightmares :haha: but thats a diff story.
In my experience some of the best people i've met, have all been online. My second mommy Vetta, who sent Syri lots of presents and is always there when things are falling appart i met online, my most recent ex I met off the internet, a recent potential bf but ended up not working, we're just friends i met off the internet.
Just cause someone is met on the internet doesnt make them a bad person. I met Ally and she's quite amazing.


----------



## Desi's_lost

EllaAndLyla said:


> I understand that you like him & have done for a long time, I just think you need to be careful thats all, you never know what could happen - especially with someone you have never met and you talk to over the internet.
> 
> I don't think you should take every one elses opinions so personally, I am sure if it was me that posted the same thing then I would have gotten the same response..

Funny thing is i posted something similar bout "H" in GS and the replies there were polite as they outta be.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Just saying, be careful


----------



## vinteenage

I'm friends with quite a few people online. I had mother's from a naming forum I'm on send various gifts for Finn (hand made burp clothes, books, a mobile, toys, blocks) because I'm the only teen mom on there and they felt for me. One of the women is making cupcake toppers for Finn's birthday party and sending them to me, free of charge, when I complained of how expensive they were. I have great friends from online. On here, I've exchanged gifts with Cari and Shannon.

I by no means think everyone you meet on the internet is horrid, but I do think it's important to not just trust anyone and yeah, the 10 year age difference is odd.

And why post in both GS and here?


----------



## Desi's_lost

It was a diff topic.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

did they know the age difference? and you started talking when you were 13??


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yep. Yet they were able to get across their points without being blunt, rude, harsh, or going completely off topic.


----------



## AppleBlossom

You posted the same thread in GS which I replied to. So I'll just reiterate in here. People online aren't always who they seem no matter how long you think you've known them for. I knew a guy online for 8 years and spoke religiously but in RL he turned out to be a bit of a psycho. You did post about wanting to be with a guy ten years your senior who lives in another country who you've never met and started speaking to when you were 13, people are obviously going to give you advice. Whether you take it on board or not is up to you obviously but if you post a thread like this you have to expect to get some replies that you might not necessarily want to hear


----------



## Desi's_lost

The GS one was made well before I decided how exactly I felt. But call it what you'd like. 

My issue isnt with people having different opinions it was the name calling at the beginning then the judging of my parenting and of me in general. None of it was warranted.


----------



## annawrigley

What you feel is infatuation


----------



## mayb_baby

In GS you did say 'I should really start living in reality' and yet here you were disgusted when I suggested this being fantasy and coming back to reality.
I'm sorry Desi but after reading both threads I think you are in one of those look at the difference in GS and TP moods, as you have been a key starter in them debates.
It was the same topic but worded so very differently. 
In GS they too didn't see it as normal or right with the 13yo and the 23yo becoming close.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is this real life? :rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

what i said was in a joking manner. somehow yours wasnt. Notice how there was no debate there though? that was my point.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> What you feel is infatuation

I hated that, being 12 and 'loving' someone who didn't even know your name :haha:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Desi's_lost said:


> what i said was in a joking manner. somehow yours wasnt. Notice how there was no debate there though? that was my point.

TBH I don't think theres a debate here. People are stating their opinions, maybe some have come across rude, but its because your defending yourself so much which makes it into a debate because people are obviously then going to comment back on your defense. You asked for opinions :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I never asked for an opinion. I even said the reason i put it here was because i couldnt say anything on fb. this was a rant.


----------



## AriannasMama

This came to mind

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA_3kKngs1k


----------



## vinteenage

Desi's_lost said:


> I never asked for an opinion. I even said the reason i put it here was because i couldnt say anything on fb. this was a rant.

Jesus Christ, this isn't a fucking diary. It's a discussion board where, we know, discuss.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Really? I'd love to know how.


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I never asked for an opinion. I even said the reason i put it here was because i couldnt say anything on fb. this was a rant.
> 
> Jesus Christ, this isn't a fucking diary. It's a discussion board where, we know, discuss.Click to expand...

yeah, operative word discuss. Thats fine. But thats not quite all thats went on.


----------



## KaceysMummy

No offense but why any grown man would want an online relationship with a 13 year old baffles me :wacko: x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Where has a relationship come into the picture? No such thing has even happened.


----------



## Vickie

thread closed at OP's request


----------

